# [editing pictures] I can't live without...



## Alrik89 (Apr 27, 2013)

... Clarity. 
If i make modifications in Lightroom, THIS is my favourite tool. Especially black&white pictures and landscapes become way more depth thanks to this modification. I love it.

Which one is your all-time-favourite modification?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 27, 2013)

Not exactly a 'favorite' but I couldn't get by without unsharp mask.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Black clipping.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2013)

Except for portraits, I use the "Punch" preset. Its good for adding contrast, clarity with one click. You don't want those things for portraits though.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 27, 2013)

curves, curves, curves


----------



## orioncroft (Apr 27, 2013)

adjustment brush & masking!


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 27, 2013)

Simply, my beloved Photoshop CS6.


----------



## zim (Apr 27, 2013)

Errrr...... 'Save As' ;D


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2013)

+1. 


Harry Muff said:


> Simply, my beloved Photoshop CS6.


----------

